# Guppy Gave birth to yellow fry..



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi there, recently one of my guppies gave birth I noticed in the past 3-4 days one of the fry is YELLOW / Blonde.. looks like a albino Guppy.. it's very bright and noticeable compared to the other fry... it looks like it's been feeding on bbs where the body is bbs color but the head and stomach is this color....

The mom is not albino... nor are the other siblings... I found this very strange... the guppy is still alive and hiding in plants.. I see it in the same spot everyday lol

I was wondering if this is possible..? Maybe the dad was albino or one of the parent carried albino trait........ or something..
??


----------



## rush2112 (Apr 5, 2006)

This is not unusual. You can certainly get albino fry from regular parents. Raise it to see how it turns out.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm starting to get yellow endlers too.


----------



## ShrimpieLove (Apr 26, 2010)

Pics!! Please


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I've been looking to get guppies for sooooooooo long, I just don't know what type I want.

I'm pretty sure albino means he's just missing a protein in his cells which make him that colour. If that's the case, then it isn't that uncommon.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

there are also gold strain guppies that are not albino. possibly this is the source of the colouring.


----------



## Peta2 (Jun 4, 2010)

A few of my young guppies are also very light golden colored, though their parents are not. I assumed that was because some of their predecessors were this way.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

BillD said:


> there are also gold strain guppies that are not albino. possibly this is the source of the colouring.


 Like this one?
http://www.fancytailguppy.com/guppy5.jpg

I'm like half-colourblind so I'd just call it yellow.


----------



## Peta2 (Jun 4, 2010)

Joeee said:


> Like this one?
> http://www.fancytailguppy.com/guppy5.jpg
> 
> I'm like half-colourblind so I'd just call it yellow.


my guppies are much much lighter, almost transparent.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Joeee said:


> Like this one?
> http://www.fancytailguppy.com/guppy5.jpg
> 
> I'm like half-colourblind so I'd just call it yellow.


no not like that one. It is difficult to tell whether that is in fact a yellow strain, although it likely is.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

If you got them from a mixed tank at a pet store it could be a "blonde" guppy's genetics in there you are seeing come out. It could also be albino though as obviously all albinos originally derive from a normal coloured fish. My albino fish came from a regular strain and I suspect it is quite common where the gene is expressed more regularly. 

An easy way to tell if the little buggers you have are albinos is to check their eyes. If they aren't red you probably have blonde guppies. If they were in fact lacking in pigmentation though and the eyes were normal you'd have leucistic guppies which would be pretty rare although not as much with guppies.


----------

